# Bad year for some contractors



## cameraman1010 (Aug 10, 2014)

_ A former Boeing engineer was sentenced today to 15 and a half years in prison in an economic espionage case in which aerospace trade secrets — including data about the Space Shuttle program and the Delta IV rocket — was given to the People's Republic of China._

READ MORE: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/chung-233145-years-boeing.html

 _A Tennessee couple will do time in federal prison for conspiring to defraud the military on vehicle parts purchases in Afghanistan, according to the Justice Department. Keith Johnson will serve 30 months in prison; his wife, Angela, six months, followed by another six months of house arrest, the department said in a Feb. 14 news release announcing the sentencing in U.S. District Court in Alexandria, Va. The Maryville, Tenn. couple, who had agreed in November to plead guilty to conspiracy to commit wire fraud, was also ordered to forfeit more than $2 million._

READ MORE: http://www.federaltimes.com/article/20140217/ACQ02/302170011/Couple-DoD-fraud-case-get-jail-time


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not sure what you meant by posting this.  Can you put up something more than the website and quotations.

Are you saying this is bad or good?  What's YOUR take?


----------



## cameraman1010 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry about that 8654Maine. I think it's good to weed out the bad seeds and make examples out of them. They give a bad name to the overwhelming majority of decent, patriotic contractors and contractor employees who do a great service to this country. These opportunists perpetuate the negative stereo-type that many have about the industry and a good way to break that stereotype is to show the public that we are just as disgusted with these types as they are.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2014)

cameraman1010 said:


> Sorry about that 8654Maine. I think it's good to weed out the bad seeds and make examples out of them. They give a bad name to the overwhelming majority of decent, patriotic contractors and contractor employees who do a great service to this country. These opportunists perpetuate the negative stereo-type that many have about the industry and a good way to break that stereotype is to show the public that we are just as disgusted with these types as they are.


Hey Gus,

You may want to go back and post an intro before a Mod comes along and tells you to.


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2014)

@cameraman1010 as per the rules you signed when you joined here, post an intro before you post anything else on this site.

Thread closed until compliance.


----------

